# Fried Speck Sandwiches



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

The thread on whether or not to freeze white trout got me thinking about thespeck filets that have been in my freezer since the end of May.We had carefully vacuumed packed them, and I was curious to see how they would be, so last night I broke out a couple bags of filets and defrosted them. 

I soaked them in milkwhile I prepared the coating(a box of Zatarain's Lemon Pepper Corn Meal Fish Fry)and got the grease hot. Dredged the filets in the Zatarain's and dropped them in the frying pan of hot oil. While they were frying, I made some homemadetartar sauce (Mayo, dill pickle relish, lemon juice, salt, blackpepper, a little garlic powder and a touch of cayeene) and toasted a couple of hoagie rolls. 

My wife made some cole slaw (bagged shreddedcabbage, mayo, red-wine vinegar, celery seed, choppedtomatoes, salt/pepper) and I opened a can of baked beans and added some of myhomemade BBQ sauce. 

When thefilets were golden brown, I drained them and then slapped them on a hoagie roll, and slathered them with the tartar sauce andsalt pepper; plopped down a couple scoops of cole slaw and baked beans, and it was a feast fit for a king. 

The speck filets were delicious. I ate a couplewithout anything on them to see how they tasted and they were fantastic. Not fishy or mushy at all. I think that's a testiment to vacuum packing your fish.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep...Those vacuum sealers sure do the trick on keeping fish fresh tasting.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I wouldn't freeze fish any other way. Next, I'm gonna try some blackened redfish that have been in the freezer forthe same time as the specks.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have got to get me one some day! As of now I freeze all my fish in bags of water. I hate having to do this but it seems the best way without a vacum sealer. 

I've frozen white trout using water and they were just fine when thawed out.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Which vacuum sealer would you recommend? I want to buy one also.:usaflag


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

The way people talk water is like dropping them in acid. My frozen in water, thawed, and cooked fillets of anything ive eaten taste great. I can see however that a vacuum sealer would be great for saving space. Bags of water are bulky


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Space saving is a huge selling point.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a Foodsaver vacuum sealer that I got on ebay for $20. I use mine all the time! Worthy investment!



The sandwiches sound tasty!:letsdrink


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have 2 foodsavers...work great.


----------



## draper11 (May 8, 2009)

Didn't see the thread on freezing white trout, but I have to say that mine have been delicious. I keep them in ice water, fillet, drops fillets in bag immediately in ice water, pour cold refrigerated water in bag, and freeze. No problem with soft fillets within a few months and absolutely fantastic tasting. I keep the fish cold as soon as they expire.


----------

